# ghost village ,,dorset



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

well now where to start with this one ,,,,this is tynham village ,dorset which on paper doesnt seem much until you go and see it ,,it is only open on certain days and certain times as it is in the middle of m.o.d land ,as you drive over the firing range roads which go very high and are winding ,you see old tanks littering the skyline with warning signs everywhere ,then you drop down into the village in the middle of no where and then the emotions start taking over ,tynham village was once populated by ordinary people living normal lives ,there is cottages ,a church,and an old schoolhouse ,when the 2nd world war started the m.o.d told the people of tynham they had to get out and would be allowed to return after the emergency had ended ,,,,they never returned ,,,and the military still have it in their control it was left as it was and the buildings although missing their roofs are in pretty good condition ,the military have agreed to not touch it and let the working parties return it to a good state for visitors to see what life was like back then ,,when you walk around this place you can read letters from people asking to come home and it really tugs at the heart strings ,i have included one of the letters for you to read ,,,,a truly emotional experience and my kids really learnt a lot from this visit ,,





,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,


,

thanks for looking ,the rest are here 
http://s907.photobucket.com/albums/ac279/crazycarper/tynham village dorset/


----------



## John_D (Aug 11, 2012)

Great find, thanks for posting.


----------



## scribble (Aug 11, 2012)

What a poignant report! The plaques show these weren't just houses - they were homes.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 11, 2012)

You would have enjoyed this trip its such an interesting place.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

i still cant believe how i felt walking round the village and how sad the people who had to leave must have felt and how bitter they were when told they couldnt return ,,,,,,


----------



## pablo73 (Aug 11, 2012)

i remember a radio 4 play about this village last year
terribly sad


----------



## maxmix (Aug 11, 2012)

Great share, many thanks


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice report, good to see some education for the kids as well


----------



## AndyC (Aug 12, 2012)

Two for the price of one - while parked there (if the ranges are open) you can then take the 15 minute walk to Worbarrow bay where there is quite a bit of anti invasion stuff (AT Cubes, type 25s - at least one destroyed as there are 'bits' of one lying about and a preserved Alan Williams turret).


----------



## freespirits (Aug 12, 2012)

thats right we did go there but we wanted to get in the sea and swim ,,too much walking and we needed to cool off ,beautiful clear water a stunning coastline indeed


----------



## leftorium (Aug 14, 2012)

AndyC said:


> and a preserved Alan Williams turret).



I heard that this may have been removed anyone shed any light on that ?


----------

